# Sunday Special -  Songs From Musicals



## luckytrim (May 16, 2021)

Sunday Special -  Songs from Musicals

1. What musical has songs called "The Surrey with the Fringe  on Top" ?
2. What musical has the songs, "What a Piece of Work is Man"  "Ain't Got No" ?
3. The songs: "Maybe" and "Easy Street"........
  a. - A Chorus Line
  b. - Annie
  c. - Rent
  d. - Chicago
4. What musical has a song called "Tradition" ?
5. Madonna sang "You Must Love Me", in which  musical?
6.  "Whistle a Happy Tune"
  a. - Guys and Dolls
  b. - the King and I
  c. - Damn Yankees
  d. - My Fair Lady
7. "Put On a Happy Face"
  a. - Annie
  b. - A Little Night Music
  c. - Bye Bye Birdie
  d. - Pippin
8. "Whatever Lola Wants (Lola Gets)"
  a. - Guys and Dolls
  b. - Damn Yankees
  c. - How to Succeed in Business Without Really  Trying
  d. - Hello Dolly
9. "Send In the Clowns"
  a. - Hello Dolly
  b. - Cabaret
  c. - A Little Night Music
  d. - La Cage Aux Folles
10.  Fill in the blank of this line from 'West Side  Story.'
"Such a pretty face, such a pretty _______, such a pretty  smile, such a 
pretty me!"
11. "Memory"
12. "There's No Business Like Show Business"
  a. - 42nd Street
  b. - A Chorus Line
  c. - Finian's Rainbow
  d. - Annie Get Your Gun
13. "Anything You Can Do (I Can Do Better)"
  a. - Oklahoma!
  b. - South Pacific
  c. - The Music Man
  d. - Annie Get Your Gun
14. "I Just Can't Wait to be King"
15. "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Oklahoma!
2. Hair
3. - b
4. Fiddler on the Roof
5. Evita
6. - b
7. - c
8. - d
9. - c
10. Dress
11. Cats
12. - d
13. - d
14. The Lion King
15. Monty Python's "Spamalot"


----------



## luckytrim (May 16, 2021)

.Did anyone catch the error ??
Answer to #8 is not correct !


----------

